

Apple SVP of Design Jony Ive Removed from Leadership Webpage - robinwbailey
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/17/jony-ive-removed-leadership-page/

======
Peroni
According to Dave Lee, Tech Reporter at the BBC, they are simply updating the
page and Jony hasn't left. He claims the source is an emailed statement from
Apple. Given his position, he's not likely to be making it up.

[https://twitter.com/DaveLeeBBC/status/435385382549860352](https://twitter.com/DaveLeeBBC/status/435385382549860352)

------
garethadams
If it was this leadership page[1] (linking through to an individual
profile[2]), seems like it's back already.

[1]: [http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/](http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/)

[2]: [http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-
ive.html](http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/jonathan-ive.html)

------
richoakley
My bet is that they're just launching a leadership structure with a flatter
design.

------
mmikeff
Maybe they're making space for some women on that team, or some non white
guys.

------
sarreph
JONY FOR CEO

